# Asahi Super Dry.



## Dave70 (30/11/11)

I've heard it described as the 'Budweiser of the East', and though it _is_ a little benign flavor wise, I enjoyed a few last weekend enough to make me want to knock up a batch.

I'm still shithouse at guessing ingredients, but I'll have a shot. Please tell me what you think.

For 20L.

Pale malt - 3.5kg
Pilsner malt - 1kg
Rice- .500g

Hallertau 30 @ 60
Saaz 20 @ 30

Wyeast 2007.

IBU - 30
ABV - 5.01


----------



## Nick JD (30/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> I've heard it described as the 'Budweiser of the East', and though it _is_ a little benign flavor wise, I enjoyed a few last weekend enough to make me want to knock up a batch.
> 
> I'm still shithouse at guessing ingredients, but I'll have a shot. Please tell me what you think.
> 
> ...



I reckon you'd want to add enzymes too into the ferment to get the FG right (less than 1.000 probably). Mash long and low either way.


----------



## mckenry (30/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> I've heard it described as the 'Budweiser of the East', and though it _is_ a little benign flavor wise, I enjoyed a few last weekend enough to make me want to knock up a batch.
> 
> I'm still shithouse at guessing ingredients, but I'll have a shot. Please tell me what you think.
> 
> ...



I reckon you only want about 20IBU for this clone.
I would go all pils malt, with rice and some plain sugar. About 250g should do it and will dry it out too.
yeast & hops (choice, not weight) look ok.
Mash @ 64C


----------



## stef (30/11/11)

Looks pretty good. Maybe more Pils, less ale? And maybe more rice? 

I quite enjoy asahi and have tried to brew it a couple of times, but without coming too close. Found it too hard to get it to taste so crisp and clean, so gave up. Guess its hard to balance when there's so little to hide behind. I almost added some enzyme one time  

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## XavierZ (30/11/11)

Would it be worth considering making ESBrewing's extract kit first and comparing the two in a triangle test?
It might help in figuring out what ingredients might be needed.
I was wanting to make an Asahi clone too.

http://www.esbrewing.com.au/featuredbrews/...ecipe-pack.html

Asahi Super Dry (Style Recipe Pack)
Type: Can Kit Recipe
Batch Size: 22 litres 

Ingredients

1 x Morgans Bluemountain Lager
1 x ESB 1kg Extra Light Malt
1 x 1kg Rice Malt
1 x 12g Hallertau finishing hop
1 x 12g Saaz finishing hops
1 x Light Grain Enhancer 200g
1 x Saflager S-23 yeast

Beer Profile

Estimated Original Gravity : 1.053 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 FG
Estimaled Alcohol by Volume: 4.5-5%
Bitterness: 22-26 IBU
Estimated Colour: 51-59 EBC

Method
Bring 2L of water to the boil, add the grain infusion and steep with the heat off for 20 minutes. 
Strain into your fermenter. 
Add beer pack, all sugars and dry malts to above and stir vigorously to dissolve. 
Top up to 22 Litres with cold water, the wort should be cool enough to pitch yeast and add finishing hops. 
Brew at 18 to 24 degrees and age for approx 6 weeks.


----------



## afromaiko (30/11/11)

People warned me not to use the dry beer enzyme when I was trying to make Asahi once. Foolishly I ignored them and gave it a go. Consider yourself warned :icon_vomit:

FYI - The "Clone Brews" book has recipes for Asahi and Kirin in it, I've made the Kirin a few times and prefer it to the original.


----------



## kymba (30/11/11)

add the enzyme to the mash, not the ferment. and mash low


----------



## mje1980 (30/11/11)

Maybe a step mash with a long 62c rest will help. I did 45mins at 62c for a koelsh, and I came down under 1.010, (1.007 I think ) and is light bodied and crisp. With the rice and sugar it might get lower.


----------



## Dave70 (30/11/11)

mje1980 said:


> Maybe a step mash with a long 62c rest will help. I did 45mins at 62c for a koelsh, and I came down under 1.010, (1.007 I think ) and is light bodied and crisp. With the rice and sugar it might get lower.




I thought step mashing was basically used for undermodified malts - or would that be the rice? Which also perhaps shows my depth of mashing knowledge.

My sophisticated esky & braid setup may not be ideal, but I'll have a go at it.

If only I could find an online calculator that wasn't imperial measurements..


----------



## mje1980 (30/11/11)

Dave, i've only started playing around with them. They aren't that hard, and i also have an esky tun and keggle ( super bling bling!! ). if you have a stove handy, i just fill my HLT as normal, and also use a big ( 12-15 ) litre stock pot and use that for the boiling water additions. Oh, and don't worry about sparging volumes. I find that by the time i add enough boiling water to hit all steps, im at full sparge volume, then i just drain it all into the boiler. MAKE SURE you keep a note of how much boiling water goes in, or you'll oversparge, i've done this, nothing major, but when you end up 5 points short its a bit of a bummer, but im getting the hang of it now. There are some good post' here by experienced step mashers that are helpful. The koelsh i did ( 2 batches actually ) have been beautiful, light n crisp. Highly highly drinkable!, although im purposely keeping my keg for xmas, the long cc time really does help. 

Cheers Mark



Seriously, i don't worry about calculators. After your first one ( record EVERYTHING! ), you'll have a good idea of how much you need to add etc


----------



## felten (30/11/11)

Dave70 said:


> I thought step mashing was basically used for undermodified malts - or would that be the rice? Which also perhaps shows my depth of mashing knowledge.


Arguments for step mashing under modified malts is usually related to whether a protein rest (50c-55c) is required or not, or on the merits of decoction.


A 62c rest (give or take a few degrees) favours the beta amylase, which will make the wort more fermentable. The enzymes work slower at this lower temp though, so you'll want to leave it longer. And probably step it up to ~70c for a while to ensure all the starch is converted.


----------



## Nick JD (30/11/11)

Step mashes are great when you want a dry beer with good body and head retention. Avoiding the late 60s zone where a lot of sweet, unfermentables are produced - but still having a decent rest in the early 70s for body.

Asahi Super Dry is fizzy beer-flavoured sake.


----------



## HoppingMad (1/12/11)

afromaiko said:


> People warned me not to use the dry beer enzyme when I was trying to make Asahi once. Foolishly I ignored them and gave it a go. Consider yourself warned :icon_vomit:
> 
> FYI - The "Clone Brews" book has recipes for Asahi and Kirin in it, I've made the Kirin a few times and prefer it to the original.



+1, go the Clone Brews book for guidance. 

As JD suggests this is a very mild watery lager. Drink one before you brew and you'll see.

14 IBU, cooked rice, pale malt, and carapils, then straight saaz. A protein rest at 50oC then dough in at 65.5oC. Lager yeast.

The authors clone beers for a living so I would be guided by that.

Hopper.


----------



## mje1980 (1/12/11)

Its very hard to get a light bodied beer like this right. But when you do its a lot better than just watery beer!.


----------



## jakub76 (1/12/11)

Asahi is a great beer, delicate not "watery". I really like what rice can add to a Pale Lager though I much prefer Asahi to Sapporo and I don't care for Bud at all - it's like sex on the beach.

I also use an esky with braided hose as my mash tun. I make a rice lager as my house brew and when it's good it's really good IMHO (1st in NSW Pale Lager 2010 placed in the nats). It needs some lagering (4-6 weeks) to settle out that yeast so be patient. No enzymes or step rests necessary, you can dry it out with a bit of sugar and a low mash temp but I like mine finishing a bit sweet at 1.012. 

for 21L...

4kg Pilsen
250g Carapils
1kg Rice (gelatanized - boiled to goo)

Hallertauer at 60 minutes to 23IBU tinseth (30 rager)

Wy2308 Munich Lager

I mash at 65C and ferment at 10C


----------



## Nick JD (2/12/11)

jakub76 said:


> I like mine finishing a bit sweet at 1.012.



Miles off. Get a can of Asahi super dry and measure the FG.


----------



## jakub76 (2/12/11)

Nick JD said:


> Miles off.



Just to clarify I was sharing my house lager recipe...not an Asahi clone.


----------



## HoppingMad (2/12/11)

jakub76 said:


> Asahi is a great beer, delicate not "watery".



Low hopping below 20IBU? nearly straight pils grain bill? Then bulked up with rice and a teeny bit of carapils that has little to no detectable flavour? Um yeah when you consider those ingredients it's watery. Even the saaz hopping is very neutral. One of the more neutral hops you can use. 

It's particularly watery when by comparison you check the bulk of recipes on this website are over 30IBU with big aroma or moderate high alpha hops and use an ale yeast and a chunk of crystal.

That said I do like it and it has its place in the beerworld, but this drink is like Clark Kent. Pretty mild mannered. 

Hopper.


----------



## XavierZ (2/12/11)

I dare say they expect a lot of the flavour to come from the Super Secret Sumo Yeast they use.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (29/10/12)

Dave70 said:


> I've heard it described as the 'Budweiser of the East', and though it _is_ a little benign flavor wise, I enjoyed a few last weekend enough to make me want to knock up a batch.
> 
> I'm still shithouse at guessing ingredients, but I'll have a shot. Please tell me what you think.
> 
> ...




How did you go with this one? Im looking to do a similar recipe and possibly a stepped mash. Which way did you go in the end?


----------



## nathan_madness (29/10/12)

I have just done a Asahi Clone on Saturday. 

25L Batch

3030g Premium Pilsner
2080g Rice Flakes
280g Carapils
120g Acidulated Malt
13g Northern Brewer 15% @ 60min
17g Czech Saaz 6% @ 10min
10g Nutrient
22g S-189


Mash in @ 35deg rising to 42deg with a 15min rest
Rise to 56deg rest 30min
Rise 62deg rest 120min
Rise 76deg rest 10min rinse with 80deg water

SG1.058 

Got a bit out of control on the SG my efficiency went froma average of 78% to 90.3% because I had added a recirculating system to my BIAB setup.


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/10/12)

nathan_madness said:


> I have just done a Asahi Clone on Saturday.
> 
> 25L Batch
> 
> ...



Any photos of the bias recirc rig in action?


----------



## nathan_madness (29/10/12)

Pratty1 said:


> Any photos of the bias recirc rig in action?



Just loaded some into the "Brew Rig" forum.Brew Rigs

Also here are the 2 Lagers from the weekend.

Japanese Lager 4.9EBC






Cerveza 5.9 EBC


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (30/10/12)

I'm looking to do a similar recipe but using flaked corn not rice, so I supposed you could say it's not a Japanese lager more of an American Pilsner.
It would be good to get some feedback on the recipe and proposed method. I have never done a stepped mash and have been playing around with beersmith.

Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 

Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:

4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) 80.0 % 
0.75 kg Corn, Flaked 15.0 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine 5.0 %

18 g Perle [8%] @60 min 
10 g Cascade [5.5%] @ Boil 10.0 min 
10 g Cascade [5.5%] @ Flame out 
IBU 20

(Wyeast Labs #2007) 


Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 8.75 l of water at 56.0 C 50.0 C 15 min 
Protein Rest Add 3.25 l of water at 92.8 C 60.0 C 60 min 
Saccharification Add 3.00 l of water at 99.4 C 67.0 C 15 min 
Mash Out Add 8.50 l of water at 93.9 C 76.0 C 5 min


----------



## nathan_madness (30/10/12)

O-beer-wan-kenobi said:


> I'm looking to do a similar recipe but using flaked corn not rice, so I supposed you could say it's not a Japanese lager more of an American Pilsner.
> It would be good to get some feedback on the recipe and proposed method. I have never done a stepped mash and have been playing around with beersmith.
> 
> Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l
> ...




The Cerveza that I have pictured above went :

I just brewed it on Sunday.

25L Batch

3450g Premium Pilsner
1160g Maize Flaked
460g Vienna Malt
110g Acidulated Malt
13.5g Northern Brewer 15% @ 60min
7.4g Czech Saaz 6% @ 30min
4g Czech Saaz 6% @ 10min
10g Nutrient
22g S-189


Mash in @ 35deg rising to 42deg with a 15min rest
Rise to 56deg rest 30min
Rise 62deg rest 120min
Rise 76deg rest 10min rinse with 80deg water

SG1.060

Got a bit out of control on the SG my efficiency went from a average of 78% to 90.3% for the Japanese lager and then a 94.2% for this cerveza. The recirculating system is obviously working a treat.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (30/10/12)

Hey Nath, what's the thinking behind the acidulated malt? Just a bit of tang?


----------



## nathan_madness (30/10/12)

Acidulated malt: Lowers the pH level of the wort, resulting in intensified fermentation and lightened Pils-like beer colour for improved flavor stability and rounded flavor in Pilsner-style light beers, ales, and pale ales. If you use much more than 2% you will start to taste it.




Mr. No-Tip said:


> Hey Nath, what's the thinking behind the acidulated malt? Just a bit of tang?


----------



## andymickbill (29/8/13)

nathan_madness said:


> I have just done a Asahi Clone on Saturday.
> 
> 25L Batch
> 
> ...


How'd that Asahi clone work out for you?


----------



## slcmorro (29/8/13)

If you can remember a year ago that is...


----------



## mondestrunken (29/8/13)

slcmorro said:


> If you can remember a year ago that is...


It does seem a bit of a shame for such a thread to have no follow ups. I'm partial to an Asahi now and then, and would never in my right mind attempt to brew one, but I'd love to hear how it turned out. Anyone???


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/13)

O-beer-wan-kenobi said:


> How did you go with this one? Im looking to do a similar recipe and possibly a stepped mash. Which way did you go in the end?


Yeah, I gave it a shot with pretty much my recipe and mashed as per the late Nick JD's recommendations.
Wouldn't be in a hurry to do it again. It was refreshing and fairly dry, but bland all the same. For me anyway.
Put simply, beers like this aren't the reason I homebrew, especially when they can generally be had on sale at Dan's for cheap. 

Replacing the pale with wheat and kicking the noble hops in favour of some NS or more fruity varieties would see your time far better spent in my opinion.

Never be put off though, give it a go and see for yourself.


----------

